
4 Is the Ideal Number of Hours to Work a Day, According to Decades of Science - mpweiher
https://www.inc.com/jessica-stillman/this-is-the-ideal-number-of-hours-to-work-a-day-ac.html
======
mpweiher
Modified clickbait title: "This" -> "4" (from article)

